# Streifen beim Scrollen



## JoChris (5. Sep 2005)

Hallo Zusammen!

Mein Programm beinhaltet mehrere Seiten mit jeweils mehreren Applets. Diese passen meist nicht auf eine Seite, so dass es nötig ist zu scrollen. Folgendes ist dann zu beobachten: Es entstehen Querstreifen wenn man von oben nach unten scrollt oder die Darstellung verrutscht vollends. Liegt das am IE? Oder kennt jemand das Problem und kann mir helfen?

Danke im Voraus, JoChris


----------



## PositivDenker (29. Mrz 2009)

Ich bin froh, dass ich nicht allein mit dem Problem konfrontiert hatte:autsch:.
Es gibt eine Möglichkeit, Applet mit "DoubleBuffering" zu bestücken.
Es hilft gegen Zeichnungsmüll:applaus:.
Aber das größte Problem kommt später:lol::
*BEIM SCROLLEN*
die hellgraue Rahmen, die oben und unten Ausgabefenster des Browsers begrenzen,
werden überaschend bunt und auf User abstossend wirken. 
Die Rahmen werden mit Inhalt des Applets bemahlt:shock:.
Es fehlt zumindest ein "Browser-Repaint".
Meine mehre Stunden bei komplexer Webprojekt sind damit durchgestrichen;(.
 Es ist für mich ein Rätsel, wen soll ich bedanken:toll:: Java (JVM) , Browser oder Windows...   
​


----------



## Ebenius (30. Mrz 2009)

JoChris, wie scrollst Du in den Applets? Meinst Du JApplets mit JScrollPane darin?

Ich verschieb das Thema mal...

Ebenius


----------



## PositivDenker (30. Mrz 2009)

Wenn ich nicht auf Applet mit Maus klicke und scrolle, dann passiert diese "BrowserRahmenVerfärbung". Resize-n funktioniert bei Appleten auch nicht...


----------

